# Nine Years



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been at least nine years since I sold out my breeding flock of Silkies. I still get an occasional email asking if I have any birds for sale. Sometimes I can send them to another breeder if I remember who was in that area.

Today I got an email for my old website wanting to partner with me to grow my business. Think about that, my website was shut down when I sold the flock. Can we say scam? 

I've had several odd emails but this was the first one targeting my website, one that no longer exists.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

they are really desperate I guess hahaha...wow


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's a weird year for scams, our nonprofit gets hit all the time. Every morning, I go through the email and delete about half of it without opening it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is. I've had some really strange stuff, even on my gmail account. I have a throw away Yahoo account that if I feel hinky about giving my email address that's the one I use.

This covid virus seems to have really brought them out of the woodwork. Like cockroaches.


----------

